# Anybody with paint repair had this problem???



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Okay, this is definitely driving me nuts!! I blew a tire on my '99 Sentra back in June and had to have the left fender and door repainted. Well, for some reason I've just begun to notice that at certain angles the left front door does not match the left rear door. It's very strange. It's the Platinum Metallic color from that year and it's not clear to me why it took me so long to realize this, but one thing is certain, you can really see this flaw at night in a parking lot with the light shining down on the doors. Should I get it repainted? Would it ever be any different? I got a quote for a 1000 dollars and they have to blend in the rear door. The thing is, it's like 85% a match, but still at night the front left door is silver and the back left door is like silver gold. I dunno, maybe I'm being too much of a perfectionist.... although it's driving me nuts!!!!


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

please watch the area you post in.... this area is for NPM discussion


----------



## skooter (Aug 5, 2002)

i got sections of my car painted because of an accident, and the paint definately doesn't match...it's the same factory color, but because the original paint had been out in the sun for a few years it had faded so the colors don't match now

that's probably the same problem you're having....probably would be better just to get the whole car repainted


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

skooter said:


> *probably would be better just to get the whole car repainted *


or just dealing with it....if you can't really tell, then deal with it if its no biggie.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

my right front feder is the same...

it just looks more dull then the rest of the car.....


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

im not sure how well it would work but try buffing all of the car except for the newly painted panels. might bring out the color just a little more. i buffed mine and it looked sweet. if u havent buffed before i would recommend having someone teach u so that u dont cook the paint


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Probably because your car's original paint has faded a bit, so when you put a fresh coat of new paint on there, they don't match perfectly.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LOOK Everybody---this is all about who U have do your paint. My boy had a kit installed on his 94' car but didnt have the whole car painted.

He had the same guy that did my whole car do his. The guy was able to blend in the new body kit paint with the old car so that it kind of looks like he got the whole car done.....ofcourse its not perfect like getting the whole car done but its good enuff to get away with.....

Find a good shop and let em know that U need for it to blend in--Most shops are gonna buy whatever paint your car comes in and throw it on and its not that simple....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

that's why my fender's don't match too well. I just asked for them to paint them (and they were off the car). I wanted to color match them, but I couldn't afford it. I don't mind, I'm going to paint my whole car next chance I get with a fresh coat of the stock teal color.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah I got a quote for 2000 to repaint the whole car and fill in the door guard indents..

i really want to go for it.


----------



## Bach42T (Nov 7, 2002)

Thanks guys for all your suggestions. It's unfortunate that this has happened to my car, but at least I'm not alone. I'm going to have to use all the money and then some from my savings account to get this issue resolved. Another thing that happened was they left some dust specs in my paint on my front fender, which can make the whole thing look like ass. The quote I got from the Nissan dealership was right at a $1014/tax included, though I didn't like their set-up. It was really dirty and I just knew they would make a mess on my car. Selrider99, in your case I think that's just something you're gonna have to do. Just get the whole thing painted. It appears I'm going to have to get one side of my car painted, but I think that will do the trick. See, one thing I've noticed in the case of repainted panels is YOU CAN ALWAYS TELL IF IT MATCHES WHEN YOU LOOK AT IT IN THE DARK. Have a light pole shine on the panels and you can tell very quickly. The best thing to do when you go back to the body shop to check their work out is too look at the paint job with the sun's reflection on it so it will make the panel stand out and then compare it to another panel on your car. Oh, and I think another drawback is the fact that my car is silver. I've heard it's hard to match silver.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I don't really like the idea of having the dealer paint your car. Just seems like the generic special for people that really don't care what their paint looks like. If you're gonna paint your car, I like that a bodyshop can tailor it to what you want it to be. You can also specify the coats and other special jobs as well. Also, the dealer's bodyshop doesn't seem to know what they're doing. My Mom had to repaint her maxima when it was only 2 years old and when it came out of the dealer, the color never looked the same. Her's is a very dark metallic green that looks black at night.


----------



## perma23 (May 9, 2002)

good point! 
Dealerships have a small variety of paints to choose, and dont reallly have " paint " specialist... Your better going to a body shop who will do a better job... they'll give you a better deal, and will paint with better quality paint.


----------



## mospeed1 (Oct 5, 2002)

dont wax the new paint but wax the rest of the car in due time it will macth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

mospeed1 said:


> *dont wax the new paint but wax the rest of the car in due time it will macth *


 I've been trying that with my fenders. At this rate, my paint will match up perfectly in about 10 years. If I have any paint left on my car


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I've been trying that with my fenders. At this rate, my paint will match up perfectly in about 10 years. If I have any paint left on my car  *



LOL....yeah I think its best to take it to a shop that knows what they are doing.....Def. stay away from the dealer-I guarantee they will not match it up right at all....


----------

